# [Polish NR] Grzegorz Jałocha 5BLD 6:37.89



## megaminxwin (Jun 21, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=536&cat=18&rnd=1

He's now 3rd in the world, which is insane.


----------



## mycube (Jun 21, 2014)

I more expected a sub6, because he got some sub5 (he posted 2) the last days. Fine but he still could way better


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 21, 2014)

mycube said:


> I more expected a sub6, because he got some sub5 (he posted 2) the last days. Fine but he still could way better



Yeah, another amazing time by a top BLDer, but which is still much slower than what they are capable of.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 21, 2014)

this does, however, put him in the Top 5 in all BLD events (including mean and average for 3BLD) so wooop


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 21, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> He's now 3rd in the world, which is insane.



No, it's not



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Yeah, another amazing time by a top BLDer, but which is still much slower than what they are capable of.



True.


Ollie said:


> this does, however, put him in the Top 5 in all BLD events (including mean and average for 3BLD) so wooop


 That was my goal 

Video will be uploaded for about 3 hours from now. But video is unedited because my WMM is broken


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 21, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> No, it's not



It's not? First is 6:06.41, second is 6:24.11, and currently, third is 6:41.94. Unless some other person came along and did something amazing, you're still third.


----------



## mycube (Jun 22, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> It's not? First is 6:06.41, second is 6:24.11, and currently, third is 6:41.94. Unless some other person came along and did something amazing, you're still third.



I think he meant it's not insane, because it's not that *fast*


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 22, 2014)

mycube said:


> I think he meant it's not insane, because it's not that *fast*



I'm stupid. Still pretty fast though... Well, I suppose it's probably not fast for what he gets at home.


----------



## RayLam (Jun 22, 2014)

very good!there's been 4 men who have got sub7...gosh


----------



## aashritspidey (Jun 22, 2014)

video video? cant wait


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice job!


----------

